# 100g long



## icp (Jan 18, 2005)

havent ben actively posting in a long wial but i figured i would post a pic of my most recent tank .... kinda kewl planter idea i think's










-Even tho u cant se a single fish in this pic there are 6 discus 2-5"in there and a few odd plecos.

-Running 3 rena xp3 and 4 96watt pc's


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

WOW awsome looking tank icp. I like the planters.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

should enter it into this months photo contest


----------



## fish geek (Aug 8, 2006)

good idea putting the plants in little box planters SWEET!!!!


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Awesome! Especially the planters..and vallisneria! lol. Vallisneria's the greatest.

I've been trying a planter idea like you have up..while it's not spectacular (a little bucket compared to that lmao), it does it's job well!


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Nice clear photo and water too.


----------



## locojay (May 22, 2006)

Nice tank!

What are the names of the two tall plants that are touching the water surface? I've been looking at plants for my 55g and I like both of those.


----------



## icp (Jan 18, 2005)

Thx for all the responses  the plant on the left is vallisneria (jungel val )and the right is Rotala Indica.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Loco, try the vallisneria, it's one of the hardiest plants i've kept so far. I collect it locally, so I can get huge plant thickets. I don't use co2 or high lighiting, etc. and it still sends off 500 runners.


----------



## Sicy (Oct 2, 2006)

Wow its so crystal clear. Beautiful!


----------

